# Boy do I need some information!



## stormy (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a mini jenny named Ethyl, name suits her perfectly I must say. She is bred, due supposedly July?August time frame. Well she has had a huge bag, full teats, sticky honey colored milk now for two weeks!! She is the size of an SUV, don't know how she can even stay upright! When she lays down she looks like she is sitting in a life raft, her legs disappear completely!! How long can this go on??? I swear she is laughing everytime I stagger out there at night to check on her!! Are there any signs I can look for...foaled full size horses and minis for many years but this girl is not following the rules!!


----------



## stormy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well she finally popped! My first mini donkey baby and I swear there is nothing cuter in the whole world! Here's my little no name boy, check out the stripes!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 10, 2010)

Now _that_ is worth the wait! Congrats on your cute little fuzzy guy, I bet momma looks like she's been deflated!


----------



## minimom1 (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG I thought my little guy was cute when he was a babe but your little boy wins the beauty contest hands down.

He is GORGEOUS and I love the stripes !


----------



## stormy (Aug 15, 2010)

This is my first little donkey baby and I tell you he is nothing like my mini horse babies! He has grown like a weed, has turned into a little terror, is all about getting me...kicking and bucking and pretending he is going to eat me up then all of a sudden he turns all snuggly and comes up and practically smashes me trying to get as close as he can and get some snuggles! He already comes when called too....needs a real name though, keep calling him donkeydoo and that just can not stay...any name ideas for my littl striped boy?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 22, 2010)

Awww....what a very special delivery.



SInce you waited so long for Momma to deliver him, how about the name Special Delivery...Special for short or Del...I dont know, its too early in the morning for me to think..





Corinne


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2010)

He is so handsome! Did you ever think of a name?


----------



## stormy (Sep 22, 2010)

I am ashamed to say I started calling him Donkey doo....(after all he did come out of that end of the donkey!!



)

He is answering to it...literally! Scared himself to death the other day, first full blown bray and it scared him so bad he ran all around the field with his head and tail straight up in the air! Now when momma brays he gos over and looks in her mouth like he is trying to figure out were all the noise is coming from!! He has gone back to just huffing...funny darn donkeys!!


----------

